# Recommend me a farrier trimmer Newark/Nottingham



## Liakp (17 July 2013)

Preferably looking for a barefoot friendly farrier but would use a trimmer if was recommended.

Thanks


----------



## Crazy Friesian (17 July 2013)

Andrew Speck and Sons. Cant fault them. Good old practical, sensible guys. Nothing but the best of intentions for the horse. Fabulous horsemen, all of them. Never batted an eyelid at any of mine when they have had a bad day (horses, not guys!  )

I would trust them to deal with my horses even if I was not there - and that is saying something! 

07891 526082


----------



## CalllyH (18 July 2013)

Farrier dave is good, he has a Facebook page


----------



## mulledwhine (23 July 2013)

Ben smith  he is fab


----------



## Gwena (27 July 2013)

James Ashforth, he has a Facebook page


----------



## Stroppy Mare (28 July 2013)

Mick Webster


----------



## mulledwhine (1 August 2013)

Another vote for Ben smith


----------



## mulledwhine (1 August 2013)

Sorry I realise I was the one who said Ben smith


----------



## KatB (15 August 2013)

Wouldnt touch a few mentioned on here...lovely guys but not so good for the horses feet....!!!

Mark Humphrey, Callum Grant or James Ashforth are the only ones I'd recommend


----------



## MissGee (15 August 2013)

KatB said:



			Wouldnt touch a few mentioned on here...lovely guys but not so good for the horses feet....!!!

Mark Humphrey, Callum Grant or James Ashforth are the only ones I'd recommend 

Click to expand...

KatB - you took the words from my mouth ;-)


----------



## HaffiesRock (15 August 2013)

I use Gemma Sharpe and she's great with my nervous barefoot horse. She has a Facebook page and website.


----------



## Liakp (15 August 2013)

Thanks Everyone
There are a couple on there I have been warned off already but got a few to consider


----------



## diamantejumper (31 August 2013)

Gemma Sharpe is brilliant


----------



## MrsMozart (2 September 2013)

Tim Bolton.

Very good (and turns up on time!)


----------



## bart21 (3 March 2015)

anyone got a contact no for Ben Smith? used to use him when i lived in bingham 10 yrs ago and now moved back to area would like to use him again.

thanks


----------



## meardsall_millie (20 March 2015)

Yes I have if you want to PM me.


----------

